

What kind of jobs did programmers do before programming existed? - marcog1
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/54765/8679

======
mukyu
Before we had computers (or a women's movement) computation was done using
mechanical adders and such by women (since they are 'good' at rote, menial,
repetitive tasks) "computers". When electronic computers came about they
continued their role in running and even programming for them.

That is to say, people were "computers" before they became "computer
programmers".

------
jacques_chester
My father was a radio technician, branching out into all sorts of electronics
and communications. If he'd be born 20 years later he'd almost certainly have
been either an EE or a programmer.

